# does heat produce more resin?



## lowrydergrower775 (Jan 28, 2008)

ok i found this and was just wondering will maybe messing with the temps have a chance of increasing some resin production not that there is a prob with it as it is everything is lovely just wondering?

Many factors influence the production of THC. In general, the older a plant, the greater its potential to produce THC. This is true, however, only if the plant remains healthy and vigorous, THC production requires the proper quantity and quality of light. It seems that none of the biosynthetic processes operate efficiently when low light conditions prevent proper photosynthesis. Research has shown (Valle et al. 1978) that twice as much THC is produced under a 12-hour photoperiod than under a 10-hour photoperiod. Warm temperatures are known to promote metabolic activity and the production of THC. Heat also promotes resin secretion, possibly in response to the threat of floral desiccation by the hot sun, Resin collects in the heads of glandular trichomes and does not directly seal the pores of the calyx to prevent desiccation. Resin heads may serve to break up the rays of the sun so that fewer of them strike the leaf surface and raise the temperature. However, light and heat also destroy THC. In a drug strain, a bio-synthetic rate must be maintained such that substantially more THC is produced than is broken down. Humidity is an interesting parameter of THC production and one of the least understood. Most high-quality drug Cannabis grows in areas that are dry much of the time at least during the maturation period. It follows that increased resin produc. tion in response to arid conditions might account for increased THC production.

and this is the book or study lol 
*Marijuana Botany*
An Advanced Study: The Propagation and Breeding of Distinctive Cannabis
 by Robert Connell Clarke


or is it as they say if it isnt broken dont fix it? any comments or info on any of this would be greatly appreciated thanks 
 and another note my grow room is sittin at 80 F degrees even


----------



## th3bigbad (Jan 29, 2008)

i keep my room temps in the 80s most the time unless im adding co2. when i add the co2 i up the temps to the mid to high 90s. i dont know if it is the added co2 or the higher temps, i think its a combo of the 2. adding co2 didnt do much for me without haveing the temps high. and like wise the higher temps didnt help at all without extra co2. 

good find tho. alota good info in that book.


----------



## sonny chiba (Feb 1, 2008)

i've actually heard the opposite, but who knows


----------



## DLtoker (Feb 1, 2008)

Indeed, keeping the temps in the mid 70s is ideal for growing.  With the addition of CO2, it is acceptable for the temps to be higher...


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Feb 1, 2008)

I knew a group of growers a few yrs back, they claimed cold nights produced way better bud due to more resin.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 1, 2008)

hmmm who knows the answer then lol


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 1, 2008)

Not to High, not to low.
  like DLToker said.........


----------



## Blunted (Feb 2, 2008)

perhaps you should look to see why marijuana produces resin


----------



## godtea (Feb 3, 2008)

heat is not your friend . That's why indoor summer grows are so difficult , at least in my experience . I've seen a grow destroyed by a day or two high temp conditions. Winter indoor always has had a better outcome for me
When I grew outdoors the rule of thumb was to harvest in the late afternoon of the day of the second frost .This seemed to give that little extra kick to my babies


----------



## stonedsmithy (Feb 3, 2008)

yeah i heard years ago its better to harvest your plants before the heat of the day because thricomes dont the hottness bu it could be a myth just thought id add this in haha


----------



## Disco94 (Feb 20, 2008)

I have heard that resin is the plants protection to heat, so in theory higher heat = more resin/THC.  I'm sue that getting above 85F would not be an intelligent move.


----------



## NewSkoolHarvester (Feb 23, 2008)

yes disco is right... trichomes/resin are a defense mechanism to low humidity.

Although resinous or trichome laden plants are not always a sign of potency as many trich's do not contain any or sufficient amounts of cannabinoids. Here's a link to help better explain the spectrums and their relevance on growth factors: http://www.drskunk.com/PPCds.htm it explains the roles of phototropins, cryptochromes and phytochromes. Some of you may find it interesting.

It is currently believed that as the strongest strains of cannabis come from the equatorial regions that UV-B is actually a precursor to THC. 

peace n pot, my friends.


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 23, 2008)

From my understanding trichs/resin is made by the plant to help keep it warmer in low temps. This is why the plant gets covered in trichs and the resin is produced at night. Heat will slow the trich growing process, as the plant is warm enough tonot have to protect itsself from the cold. As for the light aspect breaking down the trichs during growth,i dont think that has any bearing while the plant is still producing, i think thats more for when you harvesting light and heat then will tear them apart. I have been trying to keep my grow area between 75-80 F during the day and letting it get down to 60 F at night and i know my last plant was covered in trichs.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 23, 2008)

ive been growing my purple sativa alice in 80-95 degree lights on and 70 lights off...  shes doing amazing and shes frosty


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 23, 2008)

more heat, more males, more strech, more airy buds w/ less potency....

keep the heat to a minimum and you will have better results. genetics plays a big role along with conditions keep that in mind.


----------



## NewSkoolHarvester (Feb 26, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> more heat, more males, more strech, more airy buds w/ less potency....
> 
> keep the heat to a minimum and you will have better results. genetics plays a big role along with conditions keep that in mind.


 
I agree with all but the more males thing, seeds are predisposed to be one sex or the other... genetically.

Cannabis is of the dioecious species as it has distinct male and female plants, or unisexual... although it is said that all flowering female plants are hermaphrodite (or with heavy potential thereof), this would also suggest that cannabis is trioecious.

What cannabis cannot do is completely reverse sex, which it would need to do as it is genetically predisposed to be one sex or the other.


----------



## 50bud (Feb 26, 2008)

I recently read in a cannabis magazine that adding 6500k spectrum promotes much more resin in late flowering.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 26, 2008)

yes newschool but stress turns untrue females into males by herming them. so that what you just said is out on another playing feild. stress leads to males, heat is a form of stress.


----------



## headband (Feb 27, 2008)

yes, it builds up more resin to protect the leaves in higher temps, I think it could be beneficial, just would need lots of experiments to figure out when the best time to apply extra heat.


----------



## headband (Feb 27, 2008)

Ganja_Greg said:
			
		

> 80-95 degree lights on and 70 lights off...  shes doing amazing and shes frosty


 too much heat GG. Try not to go over 85 I think.


----------



## jjsunderground (Feb 27, 2008)

the best time to apply heat is during flowering when the lights are off ​


----------



## NewSkoolHarvester (Feb 27, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> yes newschool but stress turns untrue females into males by herming them. so that what you just said is out on another playing feild. stress leads to males, heat is a form of stress.


 
stress leads to the formation of male flowers on female plants... not more males. A male plant is a male plant, a fermale plant with male flowers is a hermie.

just because a female plant grows male flowers this does not turn her into a male. she becomes a hermie.

and what do you mean by untrue female?

all flowering dioecious female plants are untrue...


----------



## NewSkoolHarvester (Feb 27, 2008)

jjsunderground said:
			
		

> the best time to apply heat is during flowering when the lights are off ​


 
Can you explain this please?

I gather you are referring to the fact that heat is a form of light and the activities of the phytochrome?

still, i'd like to hear what you know about it. It's not really much good making a flippant comment without the back-up.


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 27, 2008)

i think what he ment was heat at night when the lights are out to cause the air to dry out forcing the plant to produce more resin thing is the plant does this in the colder temps to protect its self from the cold not the heat. Heat will cause the plant to produce trichs/resins less as there is no need to protect its self form the cold. Lets think of when a MJ plant produces resins, latter in the year when its colder at night, hmmmm dry and cooler sounds right to me i think of how it does at night in the late summer and its mid 50s and low 60s and them girls are all frosty, now ive done it time for a bong


----------



## NewSkoolHarvester (Feb 27, 2008)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> i think what he ment was heat at night when the lights are out to cause the air to dry out forcing the plant to produce more resin thing is the plant does this in the colder temps to protect its self from the cold not the heat. Heat will cause the plant to produce trichs/resins less as there is no need to protect its self form the cold. Lets think of when a MJ plant produces resins, latter in the year when its colder at night, hmmmm dry and cooler sounds right to me i think of how it does at night in the late summer and its mid 50s and low 60s and them girls are all frosty, now ive done it time for a bong


 
I know what he meant, i was talking on a cellular level. This is where all the action takes place, the environment cause chemical reactions and processes within the plant. Understand these processes and you will begin to understand the plant, and be more able to manipulate it to your needs.

Phytochromes are dimeric chromopeptides with monomers of 120-130 kDa that possess two photoconvertible forms: Pr (red light-absorbing phy) and Pfr (far-red light-absorbing phy) (1). Synthesis is in the Pr form that upon light absorption (peak in red light) is transformed to Pfr that is considered the physiologically active form. In turn, light absorption (peak in far-red light) back-transforms Pfr into Pr.

I believe what is being said here is that if you have a hotter grow room (far red) during the night/lights out then you will activate more of the Pr into Pfr and therefore gain bigger buds.


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 27, 2008)

NewSkoolHarvester said:
			
		

> I know what he meant, i was talking on a cellular level.


 
Theres your problem then you cant pass up a chance to try and make someone feel inferior. you could have said it in real simple terms that anyone can understand, instead of using your wanna be look i just read photosynthesis 101 and am the king of smart growers. FYI your not. Your just some onethat cant stand to let a thread go when the help requested or advice given doesn't suit your way of growing. Spouting any and all tech gibberish to the general public may work on your other site where you are the Mod but here its more Layman's friendly and all your spouting and loquaciousness isn't going to save you and have folks here thinking you got it together. A plant is a plant and if you ever made the paper white daffs grow in 3rd grade then you can grow MJ too. you need to just pack it up stop thinking of yourself as a growing god and do like the rest of us are trying to do and help out a fellow grower and not attempt to make them feel ignorant and uneducated.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 28, 2008)

Theres your problem then you cant pass up a chance to try and make someone feel inferior. you could have said it in real simple terms that anyone can understand, instead of using your wanna be look i just read photosynthesis 101 and am the king of smart growers. FYI your not. Your just some  that cant stand to let a thread go when the help requested or advice given doesn't suit your way of growing. Spouting any and all tech gibberish to the general public may work on your other site where you are the Mod but here its more Layman's friendly and all your spouting and loquaciousness isn't going to save you and have folks here thinking you got it together. A plant is a plant and if you ever made the paper white daffs grow in 3rd grade then you can grow MJ too. you need to just pack it up stop thinking of yourself as a growing god and do like the rest of us are trying to do and help out a fellow grower and not attempt to make them feel ignorant and uneducated.



 :headbang2: 



and to your attempt: you can say that sex is predisposed but i will say this. stop taking me so literal or i will spell it out so YOU can understand.

heat is stress and it causes more male parts than a cooler more temperate climate it also causes strech, along with decreased potency and yeild. a hermi is NOT a female, so to say that heat causes males THAT IS STILL A TRUE STATEMENT.

and by untrue female i mean a female that will hermi under adverse lighting conditions or other outward incured stresses like climate and unnatural causes like , persay , a streetlamp. 



heat can cause more male reproductive organs in the plant species cannibis sativa, indica and rudialis. are you


----------



## Smelly Jelly (Mar 20, 2008)

i smoked some amazingly white weed that got me high for maybe an hour if that and it was grown in 90 degrees so =\

i


----------



## massproducer (Mar 20, 2008)

From my experience, it is not the cold that packs on the trichs, it is the very hot late summer sun. Resin is MJ's natural defence system to protect its seeds from the soaring dry heat. Colder temps at night make MJ plants display all of there potential genetic colorations, but very low humidity and higher temps when the lights are on have always made my plants go into overdrive the the Trichs.

I am not discounting anyone elses methods, because what works for one person, makes a mess in another grow room. If I were to drop the night temps in my growroom, it will effect my grow rates, and it will definiately start to stress my plant, reducing harvest and maybe causing hermies. 
The only time i ever get hermies is when my plants get light poisioning or when my night temps drop too low.

Either way I only play with the temp and humidity in the last few weeks while i am flushing, I also feel that it help the plant use up all of its nute stores.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Mar 21, 2008)

It has been my experience, across all strains I have grown, cool night temps and moderate day temps lead to greater yield and potency. That said, I try and keep temps at around 60-65 in night and 75-80 in day 

 The 2 variables which seems to most contribute to potency and yield are shorter light distance and lower humidity. the buds closer to the light seem to get frostier/fatter and if I keep the humidity under 30 percent for the whole grow the bud is frostier. 

[I also think CO2 is a valuable addition to the growroom in any measure.]


----------



## Nova (Mar 21, 2008)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> .....loquaciousness.....



That's a big word there Chief, sure you dont need a rest after that one? LOL

:holysheep:



Nova


----------



## smokybear (Mar 21, 2008)

Hmm...There is no need to make people feel inferior or stupid. This thread was started to discuss peoples ideas and opinions. None of it is based on tried and true facts because it would take hundreds of grows and lots of experimenting to prove anything that has been said. 

It's said that trichromes are produced to protect the leaves and buds of the plant against excessive moisture loss during flowering. That's what their function is. Just because a plant is frosty white doesn't mean it's going to be some killer bud. On the flip side, a plant can have almost no trichs and be some very dank bud. I think genetics plays a huge role in the potency of the bud. The THC content is affected my many factors which include genetics and other outside factors such as heat, light, water, nutes and size of the plant in flowering. 

I don't believe that making the grow room really hot during lights on will increase the THC content. It may make the plant produce more trichs but as I stated before, that doesn't necessarily mean the bud is going to be any stronger.

Anyways, I'm done rambling on and on. These are just my thoughts and I enjoyed reading over this thread. No need to fight about it, though. To each his own, I believe. Anyways, take care everyone.


----------



## gardenguru (Mar 22, 2008)

There is a school of thought now that suggests using extra heat during lights out can aid in faster growth and development.

It involves a lot of scientific reasoning, so I shall refrain from posting it here. 

This is not to say that I agree with the proposal/theory. Extra heat brings it's own troubles and increases the rates of pathogens that would otherwise have laid dormant or passive.


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 22, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> It has been my experience, across all strains I have grown, cool night temps and moderate day temps lead to greater yield and potency. That said, I try and keep temps at around 60-65 in night and 75-80 in day
> 
> The 2 variables which seems to most contribute to potency and yield are shorter light distance and lower humidity. the buds closer to the light seem to get frostier/fatter and if I keep the humidity under 30 percent for the whole grow the bud is frostier.
> 
> [I also think CO2 is a valuable addition to the growroom in any measure.]


 
interesting we have near matching conditions less the CO2.



			
				Nova said:
			
		

> That's a big word there Chief, sure you dont need a rest after that one? LOL


 LOL nah didnt need a break after it but it sure did take a long time to remember how to spell it :rofl:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 22, 2008)

> LOL nah didnt need a break after it but it sure did take a long time to remember how to spell it


----------



## massproducer (Mar 22, 2008)

Here is an article that I found on potency and TCH production that was in cannabis culture, this will explain the purpose of cannabis producing Trichs

http://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/2159.html

Also when I say higher temps, I am talking about 85 degrees or 95 with the inclusion of C02.  This is also only done in the last 2 weeks or so while I am flushing.

Also I think the natural otdoor environment that the plant originally thrived in is the optimal indoor environment as well.  I grow a lot of heavy indicas like Hashplant, that originated from very hot and dry climates.  This is probably the reason that my plants respond very well to my technique.  

If on the other hand you were growing an Alaskan Sativa, I would think my method would be very inferior.  I just think that it is important to know your strain as well as possible to truely maximize it.


----------



## smokybear (Mar 22, 2008)

You're right massproducer. Genetics plays a huge role in how the plant will respond in different situation with different outside factors affecting it. Take care.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 22, 2008)

well id say that the intensity of the light the plant is getting is a big factor _along_ with genetics. the heat you get from a hot summer day means the plant will be getting ALOT more lumen content from the sun compared to a cool rainy day or a cooler cloudy day. also location of the grows where the sun will be closer in some places, hotter typically near the equator... so therefore thc production will generally be better from summer months growing compared to non admented light in greenhouses in winter months away from it. 

heat is a factor but intensity will *directly* be involved with these measurements in the longrun along with the suns orbit comparring each growing period and each crop which contains certian genetics that varies constantly.

many factors play a role in thc production basicly is all im getting at, some moreso than others....


----------



## massproducer (Mar 22, 2008)

I totally agree Trillions of Atoms


----------



## TheSquirrelKing (Mar 23, 2008)

As we can all see every one has different opinions on weed, and resin.  Mainly because they're are millions of strands, and millions of successful results, and lots of propaganda on the subject, and the fact that weed, and rumors go together like cheech and chong, or butters in a squirrel suit. Who knows what makes better weed. It depends on who you talk too!


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 23, 2008)

I don't know...has any one gone out on a really hot day to check your plant to see the bud oozing resin out, then gone out on a cool day to find no resin oozing out? 

I dont think that heat or intensity have much to do with resin production if any. It would have to be genetics.

I don't know.​


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 23, 2008)

I think it was colder weather producing more resin because it tries to protect itself or something similar. I could be way off though.


----------



## gardenguru (Mar 23, 2008)

Joseph James said:
			
		

> I don't know...has any one gone out on a really hot day to check your plant to see the bud oozing resin out, then gone out on a cool day to find no resin oozing out?​
> 
> I dont think that heat or intensity have much to do with resin production if any. It would have to be genetics.​
> I don't know.​


 
Yes this is exactly right... the overall potency of any specific plant cannot be altered by the environment (barring catastrophe, of course). The plant will be geared to produce a certain amount of trich's, also geared to cannabinise a certain percentage of those trich's. The overall potency cannot be changed as it is genetic. Even if you stress the plant to make it produce more trich's it may well be that cannabis is genetically incapable of cannabinising them. So your efforts are wasted, and the extra trich's you produce merely globules of sticky nothing.

The only way to alter the genetics of a plant (even by using the environment) is through successive breeding. You cannot change the genetic code of a plant in one sitting.


----------



## Hick (Mar 24, 2008)

gardenguru said:
			
		

> Yes this is exactly right... the overall potency of any specific plant cannot be altered by the environment (barring catastrophe, of course). The plant will be geared to produce a certain amount of trich's, also geared to cannabinise a certain percentage of those trich's. The overall potency cannot be changed as it is genetic. Even if you stress the plant to make it produce more trich's it may well be that cannabis is genetically incapable of cannabinising them. So your efforts are wasted, and the extra trich's you produce merely globules of sticky nothing.
> 
> The only way to alter the genetics of a plant (even by using the environment) is through successive breeding. You cannot change the genetic code of a plant in one sitting.



................ BUT.. the final outcome "can" be effected by the environmental conditions..
What you 'seem' to be saying, is that , if you start with quality genetics, your outcome/product will be potent, regardless of environment.  That _can't_ be true.  A simple 2 hour difference in light hours during flower,(10/14 rather than 12/12) has been proven to produce a far inferior product. 
  It's pretty simple biology. A plant raised, and matured in a "less than ideal" environment is NOT going to result the same quality product, as a plant grown and matured under "ideal" conditions, proper nutrient levels, light spectrum and levels, regardless of it's genetic structure/background.
  Environment playing a huge roll can be easily seen in the quality of bud grown from bagseeds.Even seeds from nasty brown brick, "can" produce fine quality product, IF grown an cared for properly.


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 24, 2008)

i think what he means is no matter how BIG the bud gets its gonna get you high the same etiher way. even if is a bowl full of tiny 1/4 gram buds.

evironment can cause evolution though...i mean we were monkies once right?​


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 24, 2008)

Colder climates will encourage the plant to "Bundle Up" so to speak by actually producing MORE resin. 

Hotter climates will produce less over time, heat will degrade the THC, Cannabis seems to like cooler 70-78F tops usually with little or no humidity during flower (unless you have a tropical climatized strain like Thai or Durban Poison) to encourage optimal resin production.

In short,

Heat = Less (strain specific)
Cold = More (strain specific)

Also, more strains than I care to mention turn purple in tempratures of 60f or below.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 24, 2008)

When this method is used it's not a drastic increase in temp. I keep my temps at around 75-80. I'd raise the temp maybe 5 degrees. Resin heads areto protect your plant from heat and uvb. I know a few people who swear by adding a uvb bulb the last few weeks of flowering. Me...I just keep it simple and try to keep my temps constant. Regular ol' growing gets my buds good and potent. If you want potency...buy an indica.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 25, 2008)

just came in here to check and see that my thread is actually still going tons of excellent information here guys keep it going ........and idk ifi think cooler or warmer is better now lol just gonna keep reading as yall discuss lol and try to make up my mind


----------



## bznuts (Mar 25, 2008)

Last season we had a patch in Northern California, @ 5150 elevation. The location did recieve great sun, and daytime highs reached 90 degrees often. As October arrived, a freak hail, snow, and frost was reported by the good ol weather man so we made a mad dash to rescue our crop. When we arrived (late ofcourse) :hairpull: , the storm was in full swing, with lows in the high 20's. After repairing the maoderate damage, we noticed a 5 fold increase in resin!!?

Now im not positive the cold increased the buzz, but the added stress to the plant clearly gave the greens an insane look, and touch. (And that i happen to enjoy):woohoo:


----------



## TheSquirrelKing (Mar 25, 2008)

Well, extreme cold just shows more stress on the plant witch can cause an increase in its potency, but same can be said about extreme heat, although stress may increase THC in some strands, others can be extremely different. However, stress will always cause plants to grow slow...


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 28, 2008)

hmmmm and enough stess can lead to hermies


----------



## Sin inc (Mar 28, 2008)

here here


----------



## HydroManiac (Apr 24, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> It has been my experience, across all strains I have grown, cool night temps and moderate day temps lead to greater yield and potency. That said, I try and keep temps at around 60-65 in night and 75-80 in day
> 
> The 2 variables which seems to most contribute to potency and yield are shorter light distance and lower humidity. the buds closer to the light seem to get frostier/fatter and if I keep the humidity under 30 percent for the whole grow the bud is frostier.
> 
> [I also think CO2 is a valuable addition to the growroom in any measure.]


LOL yea why don't you try the new co2 tablets i heard they work miracles :ignore: :spit:  Anyways to get into this little bind i think *HUMIDITY* is the only thing to do with resin. The *STRAIN* has something to do with how much heat it can take


----------



## HydroManiac (Apr 24, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> It has been my experience, across all strains I have grown, cool night temps and moderate day temps lead to greater yield and potency. That said, I try and keep temps at around 60-65 in night and 75-80 in day
> 
> The 2 variables which seems to most contribute to potency and yield are shorter light distance and lower humidity. the buds closer to the light seem to get frostier/fatter and if I keep the humidity under 30 percent for the whole grow the bud is frostier.
> 
> [I also think CO2 is a valuable addition to the growroom in any measure.]


LOL yea why don't you try the new co2 tablets i heard they work miracles :ignore: :spit: Anyways to get into this little bind i think *HUMIDITY* is the only thing to do with resin. The *STRAIN* has something to do with how much heat it can take


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Apr 24, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> Here is an article that I found on potency and TCH production that was in cannabis culture, this will explain the purpose of cannabis producing Trichs
> 
> http://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/2159.html
> 
> ...


 
 _I agree, genetics is everything. Some plants do much better in higher humidity.  I have found there is more resin production in a dry environment with strains like thai, haze, nl, ww, bb and ice._


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 25, 2008)

I think it was ToA hit it on the head. It is not heat persay, but Lumens. In the late summer, the Sun is BEAMING, and the plants push trichromes as a defense against it. Basically, it acts like a "light diffuser" protecting the newly forming seeds (or bud). It is as simple as that.

Now, there are big differances in strains and how much THC they produce. You can only maximize what a plant is capable of, not increse the THC beyond what it naturally will do. Does this make sense?

Heat is the enemy. Period. But cold can be the enemy too, though most of us do not fight this. I do put in a heater in the room iduring the winter during "off" light hours. And I do not run Air Cooled lights during the winter. My focus is keeping that 80 degree temp during lights on, and 70 degree when lights off. It's hard to do.


----------



## Roken (May 31, 2008)

If you drop you humidity in the last 2 to 3wks of flower to about 25 to 30% you can actually increase the amount of resin production but your yeild will slightly be affected.  Heat will only increase the inner leaf core temp and cause your stomata to breath more off than take in co2. The high heat also cause your leafs to sort of taco, and can dry out and burn your leafs.  But as the guys said above if your running co2,  keeping your co2 at 1800ppm lets you run temps from 90 to 96deg because the plants metabolism is greatly enhanced.  Normal co2 range in the atmosphere is around 300 to 450ppm, so you can see the relation with heat and co2.  So summing it up only increase your heat if you increase your co2 consumption.  Try this humidity trick out and keep us posted man.  Peace and Love!!!


----------



## Hick (May 31, 2008)

bznuts said:
			
		

> Last season we had a patch in Northern California, @ 5150 elevation. The location did recieve great sun, and daytime highs reached 90 degrees often. As October arrived, a freak hail, snow, and frost was reported by the good ol weather man so we made a mad dash to rescue our crop. When we arrived (late ofcourse) :hairpull: , the storm was in full swing, with lows in the high 20's. After repairing the maoderate damage, we noticed a 5 fold increase in resin!!?
> 
> Now im not positive the cold increased the buzz, but the added stress to the plant clearly gave the greens an insane look, and touch. (And that i happen to enjoy):woohoo:



.. a "5 fold" increase in resin production, from a storm only in "full swing" for a few hours?.. I _doubt_ it. Resin production occurs over a period of days or weeks, but most definately not in a few hours.
  I've experienced snow on more than one crop. I've even nursd them through and matured them for an additional 2-3 weeks, and never "noticed" a huge increase in gland production. I grow at a li'l above 6500 ft.


----------



## k3nnyg (Oct 19, 2013)

Well this is my theory. And I think that its all theory personally and science itself cannot fully explain why THC exists at all in the plant. I also think that most of the comments in this thread are in reality all probably correct to some degree. This is just my observation from years of growing btw so take it or leave it.....

I think that the SIZE of the trichs are controlled by genetics. I also know that inside a trich there is some amount of volatile liquid. Be that H2O or some other heat sensitive substance. When the heat is hi and continuously hi some of the resin inside literally evaporates(The volatile liquids only not the lipids/oils). Once it does the plant in response to that will produce resin to fill the vacuum or space in the trich. Additionally low humidity and or high elevation seem to also have that same effect and can also be stated to potentiate the volatility of liquids. Again the plant having a trich genetically predisposed to be a certain size, the natural pressure of the plant (also increased by heat and in turn increased transpiration) just oozes for lack of a better term in to the space created by the evaporation of the liquids.

This is why some say heat produces this result while other say humidity or lack there of does this. This also explains why some have experiences where heat during the day and low temps at night can also have this effect. It also explains Northern Cali green being soooo nice. Its more that you are not evaporating off what always should have been there (remember a plant or animal for that matter will NOT doing anything it is not genetically capable of and will always reach for these potentials unless otherwise constrained). When you DO get the right combination for your elevation and other environmental conditions that contribute to evaporation, it then looks like fabulous greenery....as it always should of.

Look at the way a plant flowers. Most people THINK that the plant senses the 12 hour difference and then turns on flower mode. Couldn't be farther from the truth and this is known science. In fact what really happens is there is a chemical, a hormone, that is continuously produced by the plant. This causes the plants leaves to form differently, pistols(kinda), etc. Now I said the plant is ALWAYS producing the SAME amount of this so how does it know to flower then right? Well that hormone is also unstable. It is highly volatile when exposed to certain nm light. It just so happens that it takes roughly 12+ hours to "burn off" enough of the hormone that it doesn't flower the plant. Once you turn the lights back to 12 the plant then can produce enough hormone and have it remain active in the plant and finally accumulate (this is why it isnt instant btw) enough to produce the changes noticeably. You see....this is another example of how chemical volatility effects a plant. I personally feel that my theory regarding trichs behaves close to this paradigm. It fits the mj plants "way" in my eyes.

Remember I stated from the start that these are MY own personal theories, observations and thoughts so don't run out taking this for granted.


----------



## k3nnyg (Oct 19, 2013)

HaHA....I just realized I replied to a 5 year old thread! So sorry


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 20, 2013)

actually your close K3nnyg, very close yet not right, these plants much like humans and other living organisms has 2 hormones, Mj has 2 hormones that when balanced allow the plant to flower, lets call them floragin and anti-floragin, basicaly the plant as its in veg state has very high amounts of floragin the veg hormone and low amounts of anti-floragin, when you swap to 12/12 light cycle the plants hormones start to balance out and the anti-floragin starts to gain in levels, once the anti-floragin is equal to or greater than the floragin the plant begins to vigoriously flower, hence the ~2week stretch, as the flower hormone attempts to out weigh the veg hormone it causes the plant to use stretch, once the hormones level off with flowering hormone at the highest and the veg hormone basically dwarfed by the flower hormone the plant stops stretching and begins its flowering. so you were close with the idea of increased hormone levels but wrong in reguards to only one hormone, and as for the topic of this thread, there are so many variables that dictate resin production, and extreams of any kind, heat or cold can cause the plant to do stupid things in a vain attempt to stay alive, the most common is the production of nanners in an attempt to fulfill the plants destany so to speak. usualy its nanners due to extreams not resin production, infact the best way to insure highest resin production is to get your grow perfectly dialed in, nutes, light, temps, rh, Co2, for example need to be maintained almost to the OCD level lol, the more fine tuned your grow is the better chances of the plant reaching its max potential, simply stressing with heat or cold isnt going to up resin production. if anything will its a perfectly tuned and detailed grow along with stronger lights (well more lumens) will allow the plant to do more, more energy recieved = more output plain and simple. excessive heat and cold can and will only harm the plant and could cause deeply burried genetics such as the hermie trait to rise up and show its self.


----------



## k3nnyg (Oct 22, 2013)

Thank you for the correction. Its been a while since I went over this stuff. You are of course correct and your description was at a high level correct. I only say high level because we both were attempting to paraphrase a very complex process. Good read though thanks. As far as the contributing factors of resin production goes though we are on the same page there. A plant always does what its programmed to and is only limited by environmental factors that, once you get them all correct(or dialed in), allow the plant to reach its potential. Its all the factors to include nutrients(macro and micro), O2, CO2, PH, Temperature, humidity, light(and then light has several factors under their own category), circulation, elevation, barometric pressure, and the list could go on even further. Its almost impossible to say that any subgrouping of these factors can be pointed to as a catalyst for resin production. Really we can only make some basic assumptions based upon what we know about the metabolic process of the plant and what elements are found in the resin itself. I don't know that that comparison has ever been done. It would certainly take waaaay more equipment then I have available to me and I have a pretty big tool box it would be awesome research though! I could get lost in that for a decade or two for sure!


----------



## DrFever (Oct 22, 2013)

IMO i have  found  keeping  temps  82 - 86    with little higher  Humidity   was key to faster overall growth  i tell people all the time   look at your strain study its genetics ( where it came from ) for instance i grew Afghanistan kush   well from reading  info  on the area  Kush mountains  i dialed my  room accordingly  for instance late flower  i chilled my  room  to almost freezing temps and cranked the fans  being its very windy  and so on  lol might sound  stupid


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 22, 2013)

not at all... reproducing natural conditions the plant has grown to thrive in, sounds smart to me DrFever, did it help with yields?


----------



## k3nnyg (Oct 24, 2013)

I would totally agree. A strains genetics very well should adapt to its environment over time. That's sound technique.


----------

